# who is your bestfriend



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

my bestfriend is a 6 year old beagle ginger \"doggy:


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

My best friends name is "Bill", He is a black pug and I love him dearly!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

My buddy is Bocephus. He is a red Doberman.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a doberman that looked fierce and was very sweet. I have a Chesapeake Bay Retriever that looks sweet, but is fierce. The Dobie was easier to keep; with the Chessie I have to keep alert and make sure no one makes overtures without proper introduction. With the Dobie no one would consider making the same approaches (even though he was non-aggressive).

My best dogs have been German Shepherds (2) and Standard Schnauzers (2); the most difficult was the Fila Brasilero (he wanted to attack everyone he could reach and kill everyone he attacked).


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Emma. She is a yellow lab / Husky mix, and has been with me since she was 6 weeks old for over 12 years now. She used to go everywhere with me in my truck, and still has the heart of a puppy. Sadly she is getting old, and tires very quickly these days. But she fills my heart just to sit and pet her at night.


----------



## out in the shop (May 4, 2010)

*my best friends*

butch (fawn) was rescued from an abusive home 5 yrs ago (he is 6)
roxy (brindle) was rescued from the local pound. shes about 1 and 1/2 yrs

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/toddthome/


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 3 year old male boxer and a 1 year old female boxer that fit this category. Cam and Ricka (Camshaft and Ricochet) are the names and protecting my house is the game. I know if rabbits move within 60 feet of my house...<g>


----------



## LadyShooter (Mar 8, 2011)

I love both our girls!!

Shelley when we brought her home









Shelley today









Emmee  









Both girls are rescues. Emmee was going to be a breeding bitch for a back yard breeder until the woman discovered that AKC doesn't recognize the merle Dane. Shelley was a result of the economy crashing. Her owners were being foreclosed on, so they left the house and her behind.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

*Best friends*

Well, all my girls are gone now, but I still miss them every day. All GSP, Molly was 17 when I lost her, Ginger was 14 as was Katie when I lost her, almost a year ago. Still enjoy looking at all yor photos though.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

my buddy paycheck


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey good. For a minute, I was afraid I was the only cat guy on here. My two feline buddies, Harry and Comet, are each svelte 18 pounders and came to me from the animal shelter not quite 12 years ago. They have enrichened my life.


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Bullit. A Carolina Dog aka American Dingo. A rescue.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Justice (foreground) and his grandfather Cheuy. For a big dog his grandfather got mighty old, especially considering all he had been through. Justice is gettin old now too, last deployment I lost my cat KC who was like a little brother to me as long as I can remember, I really hope I get to see justice again before his time is up, :'(


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

SaltyD said:


> Bullit. A Carolina Dog aka American Dingo. A rescue.


Is that "Old Yella"? I know the dog in the movie was a yellow Lab, but the story was about an indigenous breed. Is that the breed?


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

My best friend is my 5y/o Boxer Bengal he is my pal until my wife brought me home a Blue heeler female. Bengal loves attention and Riley the blue heeler is jealous and they are a handful but it sure is fun playin with them in the yard. Bengal scares everyone But its Riley who is agressive lol. and quick and stealty lol.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Bandita, a cockapoo.


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Packard said:


> Is that "Old Yella"? I know the dog in the movie was a yellow Lab, but the story was about an indigenous breed. Is that the breed?


Yes. They're also known as "Yella" dogs.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

SaltyD said:


> Yes. They're also known as "Yella" dogs.


Are they hard to train? I've always wondered why Disney didn't use the real breed for the movie?


----------



## wingnutt57 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's my buddy, "DIGGER".



















Yeah, I know he's a little over weight, but then again, so am I


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

This is Jasper. He showed up as a stray that someone dumped. His hair was brittle and dull straw colored. There were literally ticks on top of ticks, the vet said he had everything but heart worms and if we hadn't taken him in his days were numbered.

Once he was back in shape we couldn't have ended up with a all around better dog. Excellent with kids and our cats.










Just incase you guys haven't seen this.... First time I saw it I coulnd't help but watch it over and over.:anim_lol:
Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube

.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

My wife then my 12 year old rescue. A mutt with a smile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Mine's a 5 year old Beagle named Luke. He's a little on the small side, just a bit under 30 pounds but he's quicker than lightning.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tyson is a Dogo Argentino, and my wife as a domestic long hair!


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

My two sweethearts Baby and Besty. Baby is a Red Fox Lab Besty is a **** Hound.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Our little tortoise shell Domino. They are always females.


----------

